# Why do you hate me?



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Or don't you? Really, I'm sick of this. I want an answer. Admins/mods, at least be decent enough to not lock this until I get an answer. I'm just trying to better myself. This isn't the Sonic and Tails thread, so don't even bring that up. I want to know what everyone's problem is with me here. I'm sick of these labels like "brick wall" and "doesn't accept other people's opinions". Those aren't true. You guys distort the truth to fit your liking. You pick on me because I'm an easy target. I know being the gay furry and Nintendo/Sonic/Mac fanboy that I am isn't the most accepted thing, but it's no reason to hate me. If any of you got to know me in real life, you'd see what a nice, caring person I am. I try to act the same here, but for some reason if I don't conform to everyone else's opinions, it makes me a bad person. Why? What do you want from me? Obviously, I'm not going to chance who I am, but if I can change something minor to make you all shut up and we can all just get along, then I'm all for it. And don't say "stop talking about Andrew." I hardly post about him anymore as it is. If I have to start putting "(+1 No Andrew)" in all of my posts that have nothing to do with him just so you people can see how much I _don't_ talk about him, then I will. Oh, and comments like "GTFO", "kill yourself", or "you can't change" will just be ignored and only show that you aren't capable of coming up with a relevant, intelligent response with good reason behind it.

I've fixed troubled relationships before. Hell, I didn't think I could ever make peace with Hobo, but I proved myself wrong. Now it's time for me to make peace with all of TBT. If you refuse to accept, then that's your problem. At least I tried.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't hate you. In fact, I actually enjoy having you here at TBT. I've never seen any of these "hate" comments, but I probably wasn't there... Anyway, don't cause this to make you leave.

@Horus

Wow, your nice. Sounds like one of my friends. 

"Oh my god, why do you still play your wii? It's like SO ********, I mean like, get an XBOX or a PS3!"

He criticizes everything off of his own opinion, and you're just plain mean.


----------



## David (Feb 16, 2010)

*notices how so many people are viewing this yet not posting*


----------



## Craziness (Feb 16, 2010)

Being somewhat new here, I don't get it either. It just doesn't seem reasonable to hate someone and blame it on something that the person does.


----------



## Erica (Feb 16, 2010)

Its just the internet, but then again the internet is very personal to some.


----------



## Princess (Feb 16, 2010)

Sometime's you annoy the crap out of everyone, and sometimes you don't.

Almost everyone is like that. :r


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> I don't hate you. In fact, I actually enjoy having you here at TBT. I've never seen any of these "hate" comments, but I probably wasn't there... Anyway, don't cause this to make you leave.
> 
> @Horus
> 
> ...


Don't worry, it won't cause me to leave. I'd only leave if it's by my own choosing, not other peoples'.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2010)

My post disappeared 

So honestly I think it's because you're gay (Although I don't care about that; really, I'm serious) 

In my case it's the fact you like Nintendo so much, you really don't understand how much you're missing


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 16, 2010)

I wouldn't say I hate you.  I just have to say that we disagree on a lot of things.  Therefore we can't get along.  I'm not going to say anything more.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 16, 2010)

I know I'm new here, but seriously? I think you shouldn't let nasty comments get to you. So you're gay and play Wii. Big deal. You know that. They don't. 

Honestly, you seem like a nice, intelligent dude.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 16, 2010)

I believe you have your own opinions, little quirks, and a strong will, which annoys a few of the members here. As for _me_, I don't really have anything against you.

I'll accept you as you.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

You never shut up, and your always talking about the same things, and pretty much repeating the same sentences or waves of speech over and over again.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

I think some people are just mean because you're gay.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't hate you. I actually kind of like you (as a friend, of course) here. I mean, it is YOUR opinions, and there's no reason to bash it. And I'd think you'd gotten better over the months.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 16, 2010)

oh lord.

let it rest, man.  do you know what it's like trying to talk sense into teenagers?

you're digging your own grave with this topic.  you're better than this. :c


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> My post disappeared
> 
> So honestly I think it's because you're gay (Although I don't care about that; really, I'm serious)
> 
> In my case it's the fact you like Nintendo so much, you really don't understand how much you're missing


I know what other games are out there. I've played games on other consoles before. They're just not for me, so I'm not "missing out" on anything. I'm a fanboy because I love Nintendo games, not the other way around. If people can't understand that some games just aren't for some people, then that's their problem. For me, Nintendo games are the games which I enjoy most, so that's what I'm going to play.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I personally don't hate you, and I think a lot of the things people say they hate about you are stupid, but I however do believe that you repeat the same things over and over again and that does tend to get annoying over time.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> oh lord.
> 
> let it rest, man.  do you know what it's like trying to talk sense into teenagers?
> 
> you're digging your own grave with this topic.  you're better than this. :c


So far it's a pretty good topic, kinda nice not having some douche like Kolvo or whoever come in a do some bull like that


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?

When I got my Xbox it was like a revolution of fun, and I'm like obsessed with it; hard to believe you actually like Nintendo


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2010)

Now I hate you.

For being whiny and PMSing. 

Sure, your opinions piss me off a lot, but I don't genuinely hate you, just your opinion on certain matters.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I hate you.  I just have to say that we disagree on a lot of things.  Therefore we can't get along.  I'm not going to say anything more.


^Partially this.

You seem to have the opposite opinion of everyone here.
You also always seem to start an argument/debate, sometimes you just need to take with a pinch 'o salt. 
Sometimes you're too negative about everyone's opinion, sometimes you could atleast be a liiiittle constructive about your criticism.
Let's go back to something, say that... Picture you posted with Andrew.... Obviously it wasn't very appropriate, yet you acted like it was alright, and acted like us being homophobic :U


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 16, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Nintendo too, it's really about personal preference. I really doubt video games are really the issue here though.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 16, 2010)

*<big>I don't hate you</big>*, Tye. If you think I do, I don't. Some times it might look like I do, well, it's usually because you tick me off. The only thing that makes me mad is, when ever you talk about your boyfriend, Andrew, or when ever you randomly start a fight, mostly it's you thinking your opinions are facts, and they get out of hand when I know it's a fact, and yes I do the same thing. Only, when ever it's some thing like, "My shoes are the best shoes in the world!" I know, and you know that's an opinion. It's other things like, "Pikachu has awesome attacks." when some one replies with that saying some thing like, "Well, sure Pikachu is amazing, but I don't agree, I think Pikachu is lame." You'd reply "Well, it doesn't matter what you think, every one knows Pikachu is awesome, except you. Get out, go away." and yes, obviously that starts a fight. You also do talk about Andrew a lot! Some times you can just say some thing like "I went to the movies" but instead you say "I went to the movies with my loving boyfriend, Andrew." that's exactly what annoys me. And when you talk about yourself being gay, you don't do it too much, but still, it's very provoking. But, honestly, when your not doing all that stuff, you're a very nice person. I know some times you might play a joke, and serious people take it seriously... Well, still, you're just trying to get along with every one here. I understand, I'm trying to, also. Some are working very well, some are just not working, but are currently being worked on. It's personalities that aren't letting it work. Some don't like mine, some pretend they do, and some don't, I understand, trust me. Tye, some of your personalities I'm not used to or just don't like, but some are pretty cool. *Truly, your a sweet nice guy, who talks about the person you get the sweetness from too much, and some times thinks your/another person's opinions are facts.*


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Now I hate you.
> 
> For being whiny and PMSing.
> 
> Sure, your opinions piss me off a lot, but I don't genuinely hate you, just your opinion on certain matters.


Dude, there's only two possible options.

I hate him

or

I don't hate him


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I hate you.  I just have to say that we disagree on a lot of things.  Therefore we can't get along.  I'm not going to say anything more.


You can get along with someone and still disagree on things... One of my best friends is completely against Mac and only plays PC games, but we put our differences behind us.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called being me.

I'm usually hard to get along with. And I make it hard.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 16, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> *<big>I don't hate you</big>*, Tye. If you think I do, I don't. Some times it might look like I do, well, it's usually because you tick me off. The only thing that makes me mad is, when ever you talk about your boyfriend, Andrew, or when ever you randomly start a fight, mostly it's you thinking your opinions are facts, and they get out of hand when I know it's a fact, and yes I do the same thing. Only, when ever it's some thing like, "My shoes are the best shoes in the world!" I know, and you know that's an opinion. It's other things like, "Pikachu has awesome attacks." when some one replies with that saying some thing like, "Well, sure Pikachu is amazing, but I don't agree, I think Pikachu is lame." You'd reply "Well, it doesn't matter what you think, every one knows Pikachu is awesome, except you. Get out, go away." and yes, obviously that starts a fight. You also do talk about Andrew a lot! Some times you can just say some thing like "I went to the movies" but instead you say "I went to the movies with my loving boyfriend, Andrew." that's exactly what annoys me. And when you talk about yourself being gay, you don't do it too much, but still, it's very provoking. But, honestly, when your not doing all that stuff, you're a very nice person. I know some times you might play a joke, and serious people take it seriously... Well, still, you're just trying to get along with every one here. I understand, I'm trying to, also. Some are working very well, some are just not working, but are currently being worked on. It's personalities that aren't letting it work. Some don't like mine, some pretend they do, and some don't, I understand, trust me. Tye, some of your personalities I'm not used to or just don't like, but some are pretty cool. *Truly, your a sweet nice guy, who talks about the person you get the sweetness from too much, and some times thinks your/another person's opinions are facts.*


Partially this.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just the Mac thing.  And stop pushing it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because you have different tastes in video games than me. And there's nothing wrong with that; to each his own. I have no problem with Sony and Microsoft games, I just prefer Nintendo games over them.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is explaining the situation "pushing it"? Everyone has a right to express their opinion.

I have a feeling this is going to go up in a flaming war.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Now I hate you.
> 
> For being whiny and PMSing.
> 
> Sure, your opinions piss me off a lot, but I don't genuinely hate you, just your opinion on certain matters.


You hate me now for trying to make peace?


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

OOOOOOoooooohhhh this is not going to end wellll...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tye, we're friends. But you can be very hypocritical whether you realize it or not. I don't think anyone hates you, just disagrees with you. and do you really think people would hate you because you're a gay furry? No one cares about that.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 16, 2010)

Almost all of your topics end in flame wars :/


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explaining the situation and expressing his opinion have absolutely *censored.3.0*ing nothing to do with him saying he gets along with a friend who likes different things than him.  He is just stating that it is possible for people with different tastes to get along.  And you stay out of this too.  The last thing we need is some guy running around protecting Tye while he replies to everybody's explanation to why they can't get along with him.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Almost all of your topics end in flame wars :/


Well, that applies to this topic. It's more of a warm water war though...

Alliteration---------------------------------------------^-------^------^


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright.

For ponderers: I liked Nintendo when I was like 5-10 but I out grew it, AC being one of my favorite games from GC era.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nearly everything Tye posts goes into a flame war. 

@Tye: No, you're just whining about it now. I don't think anyone actually has some vendetta out for you. YOU make it seem that way. YOU make it seem like you're the victim nine times out of ten. YOU bring it upon yourself. People posted that they didn't think Sonic and Tails were gay, you asked why not. You dug and dug and dug until you made yourself a pit that you cannot get out of. You often do that. Hell, I've thought of actually trying to help you out, but often I find myself looking at your posts and wondering if you really deserve help. You earned the nickname "The Brick Wall" because you cannot accept people just don't like New Sonic, New Nintendo, and Macs. You act like they're superior and that everything before it was nothing but *censored.2.0*. THAT'S MY PROBLEM WITH YOU.

You're not making peace in my opinion, you're looking for another fight.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> *<big>I don't hate you</big>*, Tye. If you think I do, I don't. Some times it might look like I do, well, it's usually because you tick me off. The only thing that makes me mad is, when ever you talk about your boyfriend, Andrew, or when ever you randomly start a fight, mostly it's you thinking your opinions are facts, and they get out of hand when I know it's a fact, and yes I do the same thing. Only, when ever it's some thing like, "My shoes are the best shoes in the world!" I know, and you know that's an opinion. It's other things like, "Pikachu has awesome attacks." when some one replies with that saying some thing like, "Well, sure Pikachu is amazing, but I don't agree, I think Pikachu is lame." You'd reply "Well, it doesn't matter what you think, every one knows Pikachu is awesome, except you. Get out, go away." and yes, obviously that starts a fight. You also do talk about Andrew a lot! Some times you can just say some thing like "I went to the movies" but instead you say "I went to the movies with my loving boyfriend, Andrew." that's exactly what annoys me. And when you talk about yourself being gay, you don't do it too much, but still, it's very provoking. But, honestly, when your not doing all that stuff, you're a very nice person. I know some times you might play a joke, and serious people take it seriously... Well, still, you're just trying to get along with every one here. I understand, I'm trying to, also. Some are working very well, some are just not working, but are currently being worked on. It's personalities that aren't letting it work. Some don't like mine, some pretend they do, and some don't, I understand, trust me. Tye, some of your personalities I'm not used to or just don't like, but some are pretty cool. *Truly, your a sweet nice guy, who talks about the person you get the sweetness from too much, and some times thinks your/another person's opinions are facts.*


I don't act like those examples you gave... I've never said anything like "your opinion is wrong, mine is right, end of discussion". Even when I'm talking about video games, I make it clear that I have no problem with Sony and Microsoft, I just don't like them. And I will start putting "(+1 No Andrew)" in all of my posts that have nothing to do with him to prove that I don't talk about him as much as you all think if I have to...

But other than that, thanks.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 16, 2010)

at least you tried

baw i'm just kidding


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye, we're friends. But you can be very hypocritical whether you realize it or not. I don't think anyone hates you, just disagrees with you. and do you really think people would hate you because you're a gay furry? No one cares about that.


You'd be surprised how many people can hate you because you're gay or a furry (and both is even worse). Maybe there aren't many people like that on this forum, but they are out there.

And I realize I my posts can seem hypocritical sometimes. It's because sometimes I post without thinking out of pure frustration, and I end up posting something stupid. That's something I'll admit I need to work on.


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't hate you. I just get annoyed that you always seem to start debates about everything (which, of course, I always stay out of. .w.). I kind of enjoy you being here in TBT. But you've got to stop expressing your opinions in nearly every single thread you post in.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> at least you tried
> 
> baw i'm just kidding


Did I speak too soon?

*censored.3.0*ing troll #80953


----------



## Numner (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't hate you.

There is only one person I really hate :L

He's gone though.

But sometimes you're unnerving


----------



## Vivi (Feb 16, 2010)

Nintendo has a wide variety of games....and so does Microsoft and Sony. I know that Microsoft and Sony have more first person shooter than Nintendo, but there are still a lot of games for them similar to game for Nintendo consoles. This is why I don't understand why you say you don't like games for other systems, when all systems have different genres of games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to "push" it. I'm just saying that we can still get along, despite our differences. That is, if you're willing to try. That's all.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Nintendo has a wide variety of games....and so does Microsoft and Sony. I know that Microsoft and Sony have more first person shooter than Nintendo, but there are still a lot of games for them similar to game for Nintendo consoles. This is why I don't understand why you say you don't like games for other systems, when all systems have different genres of games.


He hasn't tried enough games on those systems.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG yes!!!

It's your inability to accept differences in others!! Hence the nicknames Bricky, Mr. brick wall, Sir. bricks a lot and you filthy hypocrite.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

Are we really fighting over this?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Are we really fighting over this?


Conflicting opinions create sparks. Sparks spread.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Are we really fighting over this?


You really need to just shut up right now.
You're not contributing anything to this, you're just posting bull*censored.2.0* over and over.


----------



## m12 (Feb 16, 2010)

You come off as close minded, and persist on arguing your side until people get sick of hearing it. Try to post in a topic _without_ questioning the opinion of others, and enjoy the subject. You fling poo, they'll fling it right back.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, I'm _not_ looking for a fight. If you want to take it that way, then so be it. All I want is for all of this to end.

I'm not whining, I'm trying to solve this. If you have no interest in helping the situation, then don't post. I want this thread to end in peace, not war.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 16, 2010)

You get pretty whiny when people don't agree with you, with annoys me.

Other than that, you're okay.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> You come off as close minded, and persist on arguing your side until people get sick of hearing it. Try to post in a topic _without_ questioning the opinion of others, and enjoy the subject. You fling poo, they'll fling it right back.


Did we really have to bring in the poo? xD


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> hey tye, i'm willing to bet you that 75% of people viewing this thread don't like you, 10% are lying, and 15% are riding your *censored.8.1*


I spoke too soon.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cop on Tye, he answered the feckin question, didn't he?


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2010)

My sister is growing up.

Anyways, it's ok, Tyeforce. There will ALWAYS be people that do not like you for the things you do, and there will even be people who CARE about you. I will admit, though. You talking about your boyfriend most of the time can get irritating and disturbing (those Pics). Believe it or not, there are kids that lurk and post in these Forums, and I'm pretty sure that they do not want to see or read that kind of stuff, ya know?

Other than that, you can be an actual good guy! Also, your arguments aren't really that biased and you do actually know what your talking about most of the time. Just, in my opinion, follow the rules a bit more. This topic should be closed, btw, bud lol.

EDIT: You passed my "most users reading this thread" topic, Tye. Good stuff haha.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. At first I didn't like the other video game companies a lot either, but I had only played like one or two other games that weren't made by Nintendo. After playing several games for other systems, I realized they weren't as bad as I thought they were. You really have to play several games for a system to get the full experience.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 16, 2010)

Miku said:
			
		

> I don't hate you. I just get annoyed that you always seem to start debates about everything (which, of course, I always stay out of. .w.). I kind of enjoy you being here in TBT. But you've got to stop expressing your opinions in nearly every single thread you post in.


I totally agree with this reasoning.

You express your opinions in a way that puts people in a negative state of mind, which really blows them off. The threads that you act in that matter, I know to stay out of. Everyone can sense that they'll crash and burn. I enjoy you as an addition here at TBT and I'm glad you're back. But you can't keep telling us that you'll change, you should be out there doing it. Time will only heal all the damage you brought upon some of the members here. 

You can't expect to gain respect from most of the members here until you act.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

This is what I'm getting from this...

If you try and help Tye, you're posts are immediately garbage and you should die in the crossfire of this topic.

If you hate Tye, you're fine and you're free to start a flame war all the day long.

*@Bittermeat:
which really blows them off.*

BAD CHOICE OF WORDS....


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Nintendo has a wide variety of games....and so does Microsoft and Sony. I know that Microsoft and Sony have more first person shooter than Nintendo, but there are still a lot of games for them similar to game for Nintendo consoles. This is why I don't understand why you say you don't like games for other systems, when all systems have different genres of games.


I'm very aware that there are lots of genres out there on other consoles, but there's nothing that appeals to me. I prefer franchises like Mario, Zelda, Pok


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> *@Bittermeat:
> which really blows them off.*
> 
> BAD CHOICE OF WORDS....


Grow up.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> This is what I'm getting from this...
> 
> If you try and help Tye, you're posts are immediately garbage and you should die in the crossfire of this topic.
> 
> ...


Please stop posting.  You've already made 9 posts in this thread alone.  Each one has brought little meaning/significance to this thread as a whole.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> This is what I'm getting from this...
> 
> If you try and help Tye, you're posts are immediately garbage and you should die in the crossfire of this topic.
> 
> ...


All i see you doing is spamming, almost as bad as Jason in the MMC sig thread.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell is in this going to end in peace? It'll only help you single out those you can perceive as enemies. 

You started this thread off whining. "Why do you hate me?" is whining. No one has said they hate you, that's how you perceived it.

And asking for my opinion on you and I gave it.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 16, 2010)

I dunno.

lolque


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what? Fine. I could really care less about half of you people. I have better things to spend my time on than arguing with a bunch of people with their decisions set in concrete about everyone.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good.  Now go spend your time elsewhere.


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm going to lock this right now. This thread isn't going in the right direction...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda hard to get a valid point in an argument when you're spewing your nonsense every five seconds.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then leave the thread. This is Tye's thread and he should be man enough to defend himself.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 16, 2010)

oh


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

Tye, just learn to be open to other people's opinions and you will do just fine.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Those of you whose only intention is to turn this thread into a flamewar, just don't post. I'm trying to better myself and fix a relationship here. The purpose of this thread is to make peace, not war. I'm honestly surprised at how well the thread has been so far. Don't ruin it. I want this thread to end in peace, and you should to.

I'll be back in a few minutes, so hopefully the direction this thread is going has changed for the better by the time I'm back.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 16, 2010)

flamewar?


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> flamewar?


Would you like one? I'd love to to take you on


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh its open again well now i can say]

I don't hate you

But this  llama does :llama:


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd advise against it.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, Tye, those examples I used weren't very good examples. And yes, very true that you don't always say things like that. It's just sometimes you do, that's what annoys me. You surely don't ALWAYS do it.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 16, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:3


----------



## Vivi (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

mariofreak! said:
			
		

> But this  llama does :llama:


----------



## ATWA (Feb 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> > But this  llama does :llama:


I didn't laugh.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Or don't you? Really, I'm sick of this. I want an answer. Admins/mods, at least be decent enough to not lock this until I get an answer. I'm just trying to better myself. This isn't the Sonic and Tails thread, so don't even bring that up. I want to know what everyone's problem is with me here. I'm sick of these labels like "brick wall" and "doesn't accept other people's opinions". Those aren't true. You guys distort the truth to fit your liking. You pick on me because I'm an easy target. I know being the gay furry and Nintendo/Sonic/Mac fanboy that I am isn't the most accepted thing, but it's no reason to hate me. If any of you got to know me in real life, you'd see what a nice, caring person I am. I try to act the same here, but for some reason if I don't conform to everyone else's opinions, it makes me a bad person. Why? What do you want from me? Obviously, I'm not going to chance who I am, but if I can change something minor to make you all shut up and we can all just get along, then I'm all for it. And don't say "stop talking about Andrew." I hardly post about him anymore as it is. If I have to start putting "(+1 No Andrew)" in all of my posts that have nothing to do with him just so you people can see how much I _don't_ talk about him, then I will. Oh, and comments like "GTFO", "kill yourself", or "you can't change" will just be ignored and only show that you aren't capable of coming up with a relevant, intelligent response with good reason behind it.
> 
> I've fixed troubled relationships before. Hell, I didn't think I could ever make peace with Hobo, but I proved myself wrong. Now it's time for me to make peace with all of TBT. If you refuse to accept, then that's your problem. At least I tried.


Ok about the "brick wall" label. Its just because sometimes you can be a little stiff when some people state their opinions. But that doesnt mean we hate you. You provided most of the info for the NeedleMouse project. You really provide alot of info most of the normal non-websurfers (such as INSERT NAME HERE) that go on here. I say that your very helpful


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Feb 16, 2010)

I could go on about your different pros and cons but in reality we all have them so to be honest I really don't hate you at all the only quirk i'll admit is you get stuck on an idea and ain't open to even listen to others thoughts it's a bummer but it don't make me hate you


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

At first I had more to say before the thread got locked, but by the time it was reopened I forgot what I was going to post... XD Now I'm too tired to think, lol. I guess this can continue tomorrow. I'm glad it didn't turn into a flame war, at least.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> At first I had more to say before the thread got locked, but by the time it was reopened I forgot what I was going to post... XD Now I'm too tired to think, lol. I guess this can continue tomorrow. I'm glad it didn't turn into a flame war, at least.


Oh, and be more like Andrew.

I think Andrew is a pretty cool guy, has to hang out with Tye all day and doesn't afraid of anything!


----------



## Pear (Feb 16, 2010)

I really don't see what people have against you. You have a strong will on subjects, so people can't like you? That's crap. Jack and I have polar opposite views on politics. I'm an ultralib, and he's fiscally conservative. I luf my PC and he lufs his mac. I have a 360, and he has a PS3.
Were still friends, regardless. It's just one more point of conversation. 

Jack, I swear to God, if you mention healthcare... XD


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 16, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> I really don't see what people have against you. You have a strong will on subjects, so people can't like you? That's crap. Jack and I have polar opposite views on politics. I'm an ultralib, and he's fiscally conservative. I luf my PC and he lufs his mac. I have a 360, and he has a PS3.
> Were still friends, regardless. It's just one more point of conversation.
> 
> Jack, I swear to God, if you mention healthcare... XD


HEALTHCAREHEALTHCAREHEALTHCARE


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why more like me? Where's the fun in me? D:

ur doin it wrong: "I think Halo is a pretty cool guy. eh kills aleins and doesn't afraid of anything..."

You forgot the poor "eh". Poor widdle eh. ;-;



			
				Jak said:
			
		

> HEALTHCAREHEALTHCAREHEALTHCARE


Two words: Dia. Beetus.
Also: Testing supplies through liberty. The government should just leave healthcare to Wilford Brimley. =3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why Andrew>Tye
Andrew is more nerdy and not so biased (as it seems)
Tye is very fanboyish


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Tye, take lessons from your man.


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2010)

I love you Tye. No need to worry about me. Life's to short to go around hating people


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cOOl spam


Whatever Comatose, you'd probably ban then unban me like you did with this topic because you're so oblivious that you didn't read the first post like Jeremy does, besides I'd take it to PM


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, if you guys could see the side of Andrew that I see... XD He's perhaps even kinkier than me! XD X3 He just tends to be more professional online, whereas I like to have fun and be my kinky self, lol.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just say kinky? >.<


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*To Andrew, in James' voice* OoOoOoOh, _kinky_.

XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que?


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 17, 2010)

Augh, my perfect imitation of James has been revealed. D: *Hits the floor.*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 17, 2010)

0-0 what am I reading...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> 0-0 what am I reading...


I know, right?
This has turned into something where I think Andrew wants us to lose all respect for him!


----------



## merinda! (Feb 17, 2010)

What is this?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inside joke, lol.

Anyway, I think the reason why I act so kinky on here is because I lived 18 years of my life believing that I was straight, and now that I finally accept my sexuality, I have so much bottled up gayness in me that I just have to let it all out. XD See, Andrew doesn't have that problem. He's always known he was gay, and never saw anything wrong with it. But I wasn't like that. I think the reason why I want _everyone_ to know that I'm gay so badly is because through the 18 years of my life that I believed I was straight, everyone else around me also knew me to be straight. Now I'm moved across the country, out of high school, with no one I know except Andrew, and on top of that I'm stuck in a place where I can't act gay, so all of that gayness comes out online. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should totally make out with Andrew in a public place, I would laugh so hard!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 17, 2010)

What does kinkiness have to do with this...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> What does kinkiness have to do with this...


I don't know. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has got to be bad!


----------



## merinda! (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let out all your _gayness_ on Andrew and not an Animal Crossing forum.
That way it's a win - win situation.


----------



## muffun (Feb 17, 2010)

...@thread.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lol, if you guys could see the side of Andrew that I see... XD *He's perhaps even kinkier than me!* XD X3 He just tends to be more professional online, whereas I like to have fun and be my kinky self, lol.


Ok, that part... we really didn't need to hear. That's my main issue with you;
You don't think what you're going to say. 
Ok, we're all happy for you. And in this thread Andrew has even proven that he is a better man with his words. And I know you want to tell the World! but there's a certain way you can do it that's not going to have me wanting to get a sharp blade and insert it into you.
Anything to do with your "personal" lives, to me... can stay off TBT. Even if it's joked or suggested in a way, still... that's pushing it. 
As for things like games etc. I don't care what you play, what you use. It is when it gets to the point when you just *do not* listen. You can say you do, sure... but you never take any infomation in. You take the infomation and throw it away, to you it's "worthless". Going with another thing you love to bring up: "it's an opinion >_>"... Nobody here really lets them go.
You have a habit of just... _hating_ everything everyone else seems to like. Old Sonic, _better_ music, all these kind of things. Yes it's an opinion and this is what I'm getting at, no one here will just let them slide. 

Now, I've had a rant... and I've got more honestly, but it just goes off that last thing, thus being pointless really as it's all "an opinion >_>".  :wink: 
So, I hope you read this and take it in.
If you really want more, PM me.


----------



## Hal (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont hate.
I enjoy your presents,Because you make things positive here and somewhat fun.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M TIRED, OKAY? XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, Tye found some magic grass and he lit it on fire!


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we've gone from...

Trying to solve this


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been trying to keep that kind of stuff off the forum more and more, but it's hard. This is really the only outlet I have at the moment. =p

And I don't just throw other people's information away. It's not "worthless" to me. I've never said anything like that. I don't hate everything else. I don't know how many times I've said that I don't hate other consoles/games/operating systems/etc., I just don't like them/don't prefer them. And don't quote me saying "_better_ music", because I've never said that the music I listen to is better than anything else. Now you're just making stuff up.

Now let's get back on track and steer this thread back to where it was before... XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, do you mean the part where you are on drugs or the part where you want to know why people hate you?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The part where we make peace. XD

See, this is my problem. I have mood swings which cause me to have different personalities at times. Right now I'm feeling different than I was earlier today, which is why I kinda went a little off track there... XD


----------



## AndyB (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said you had said "better music". I put it in italic because *I'm* saying itt in that way. I'm saying it as no music is better, just what is people want to listen to. Right now I have a fix on 1950's blues! I can hazard a guess not many would bother listening to it, if I suggested to. 
Nor have did I mean it as you "hate" everything. I use that to just show your negative opinion of it. 

And this was the point of the thread. I'm posting my reasons.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's how you made it sound.


And I forgot to say that when I said "kinky", I was talking about a kinky personality, not kinky in bed, or whatever you were thinking. There's nothing wrong with saying that someone has a kinky personality. >_>


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I love you Tye. No need to worry about me. Life's to short to go around hating people


This sure doesn't sound like love to me.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't hate you. I kinda like having you here.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 17, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> *<big>I don't hate you</big>*, Tye. If you think I do, I don't. Some times it might look like I do, well, it's usually because you tick me off. The only thing that makes me mad is, when ever you talk about your boyfriend, Andrew, or when ever you randomly start a fight, mostly it's you thinking your opinions are facts, and they get out of hand when I know it's a fact, and yes I do the same thing. Only, when ever it's some thing like, "My shoes are the best shoes in the world!" I know, and you know that's an opinion. It's other things like, "Pikachu has awesome attacks." when some one replies with that saying some thing like, "Well, sure Pikachu is amazing, but I don't agree, I think Pikachu is lame." You'd reply "Well, it doesn't matter what you think, every one knows Pikachu is awesome, except you. Get out, go away." and yes, obviously that starts a fight. You also do talk about Andrew a lot! Some times you can just say some thing like "I went to the movies" but instead you say "I went to the movies with my loving boyfriend, Andrew." that's exactly what annoys me. And when you talk about yourself being gay, you don't do it too much, but still, it's very provoking. But, honestly, when your not doing all that stuff, you're a very nice person. I know some times you might play a joke, and serious people take it seriously... Well, still, you're just trying to get along with every one here. I understand, I'm trying to, also. Some are working very well, some are just not working, but are currently being worked on. It's personalities that aren't letting it work. Some don't like mine, some pretend they do, and some don't, I understand, trust me. Tye, some of your personalities I'm not used to or just don't like, but some are pretty cool. *Truly, your a sweet nice guy, who talks about the person you get the sweetness from too much, and some times thinks your/another person's opinions are facts.*


^


----------



## easpa (Feb 17, 2010)

Nah, I don't hate you.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now see it as you just do not want to make this "peace" with me. 
You cannot just let anything lie, you have to have your own little word after it all.

Ok, what do you want me to say here? Huh? What is it?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2010)

Look Tye, it's really not that I hate you but it is just _fun_ to. You are a garden variety gay furry make no mistake, and it is that you can get offended way too easily and it is delicious. One rule that many people always forget is that *do NOT feed the trolls.*


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't hate you Tye. End of


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly my problem with Tye as well, he says one thing and does another.

He _begs_ us to accept his opinions, and the second we try and have one of our own, he argues and he argues and hearguess.

It's the hypocricy he shows when he informs us that everything he says is an opinion and that he is entitled to one, but refuses to let us just have our own opinions, or ignore someone elses opinion that he doesnt agree with.


And you get pissed off easily, and you're just generally annoying.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _do_ want to make peace. I've stated it many times. You, however, are show no interest in making peace. I'm just looking for that interest from you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again with the ignoring other people's opinion!! I DON'T DO THAT. I don't "refuse to let you just have our own opinions". Where have I EVER said anything supporting that?! I HAVEN'T. I _always_ respect other people's opinions, whether I agree with them or not. I just like to debate a lot. But you all take it the wrong way. >_>


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Feb 17, 2010)

Poor Tye just be yourself tuned down alittle bit and there is not really anything to hate in my eyes.


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, you asked a question, and Andy answered it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? What question did he answer? All he's done is argue with me and accuse me of lying. >_>


----------



## AndyB (Feb 17, 2010)

> Tye- I _do_ want to make peace. I've stated it many times. You, however, are show no interest in making peace. I'm just looking for that interest from you.
> Comatose- To be fair, you asked a question, and Andy answered it.
> Tye- What? What question did he answer? All he's done is argue with me and accuse me of lying. >_>


The topic title perhaps? And you cannot speak for me not wanting peace, or that I've accused you of lying!

Edit, quote got all messed up.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 17, 2010)

I think that, aslong as you remain on the internet, you are going to get this kind of thing.

The internet means that everyone can do what they want, they are hidden behind a keyboard with no worries of the people on the other end finding them and beating them to death for the things they say, so they go ahead and say it. If I was you I would learn to ignore it, because it won't stop.

There are things you do that cause these problems, but the things are so minor, but of course this is the internet so it's all blown out of proportion just so people can get their daily kick of trolling.

Just think of it this way, bullies in real life are generally formed from some kind of bad upbringing, or former bullying to themselves. They bully to let out their anger. My way of thinking is that, on the internet, the same thing happens. People have things they're annoyed about in real life, or in extreme situations, they've had bad things happen to them, like being bullied and such, so they troll on the internet to get back some sense of power, or to just release anger. 

Of course this isn't always the situation, sometimes you get people who are just being truthful of how they feel about you. You can't get every single person to like you though, and you should be thankful that you have anyone that likes you at all.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tye you remind me of myself a bit, only if I didn't have a huge barrier of inhibitions.  This is both a  good and a bad thing.  Good cause you're more open about yourself, and state your opinions honestly.  Bad because you often say things before realizing the consequences.  

Most arguments on here I have seen with you do result in you stating a counterargument you already stated.  In other words you say one game is awesome for a, b, and c, someone disagrees and has a problem with reason b, you go back to reasons a and c, and sometimes even b claiming they must be incorrect.  This can get frustrating, I think you only had one thread that actually got me worked up in an argument, but that is hard to do... I'm normally very good at keeping my cool.  You do come off as fanboyish fairly often, and heck I understand the feeling, but I've learned to restrain that part of me when it is clearly not going to make any headway.

On the whole I think you are a great guy, don't get me wrong on that.  I think you just need to learn to simmer down occasionally


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 17, 2010)

This reminds me of the Anti Tye force club C I think made awhile back then entire time everyone was making fun and bashing Tye until the mods came in and everyone quickly turned it into a group love thread and the topic wasn't locked until like 20 mins later when they actually read it.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read what sports said about always going back to the same thing, you say something, someone disagrees, you then refuse to accept it, repeat your opinion and it goes on until we reach

'I'm entitled to my opinion, amnt I??? <.<

When someone dsagrees with you, learn to accept it, and leave it, instead if dragging on an arguement.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 17, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give him a break seriously. You people arent making a very good example of yourselves by doing EXACTLY what you are accusing him of. Your just being complete jerks now so give it a rest. The question has been answered.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 17, 2010)

Who hates you. Whoever does should leave. Now.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 17, 2010)

I wuv you not hate you o:


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> > Tye- I _do_ want to make peace. I've stated it many times. You, however, are show no interest in making peace. I'm just looking for that interest from you.
> > Comatose- To be fair, you asked a question, and Andy answered it.
> > Tye- What? What question did he answer? All he's done is argue with me and accuse me of lying. >_>
> 
> ...


You're calling me a liar by saying that I don't want to make peace, but I _do_.

So, are you for it or not?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason why I repeat something is because the other person is repeating what _they're_ saying. But, of course, it's always _my_ fault. Everyone else here is _perfect_. >_>


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Dunno if you missed this or not :s


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Dunno if you missed this or not :s


I saw it, I was just caught up with everyone else's replies to respond to it, lol.

I do have to say that those pictures weren't really inappropriate, though. If a straight couple posted those pictures, no one would be complaining. And there's the fact that they were in _spoilers_, so you didn't _have_ to look at them. =p But I can agree with everything else you said.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whether it would've been a straight couple or gay couple, it's still inappropriate.


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were pictures of a guy and girl kissing somewhere in the picture thread, and people complained about those too, so they were removed.

But Tye, you also could have warned people what was _in_ those spoilers first.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, except for the first one, which was only one picture. All of the ones I posted after that had fair warnings on them.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 17, 2010)

...Am I the only one who realizes this is going to devolve into madness and flames?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't hate you.

But I do want an upside-down avatar.
;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 17, 2010)

Sometimes, you can be really stubborn and perverted, then again, most people can too. But you have your uses, and I still remember the good ol' days when it was just you and me... But then Andrew came along and stole you from me!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2010)

Meh.

As stated before. You just like to make it seem like we're the wrong ones.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you honestly think people will take heed warnings? Sheer curiosity will make them look anyways.


----------



## John102 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ever since Furry Sparks left, you're they only gay furry to pick on.

No srsly though, I agree with some of what you post and disagree with some other things. When I disagree with the things you post though I don't go  saying your stubborn or anything for not agreeing with me, I just state my opinion and be done with it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sometimes, you can be really stubborn and perverted, then again, most people can too. But you have your uses, and I still remember the good ol' days when it was just you and me... But then Andrew came along and stole you from me!


I never knew you felt that way, Alfred! D:

XD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2010)

And also, you're annoying when you quote your posts just to get a reaction. People read them, they just don't reply.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's their fault, then. Like they say, curiosity killed the cat. =p


----------



## John102 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you said pictures, I was thinking that you meant those other pictures.

*shudders*


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesnt matter where you posted them, they were still inappropriate, and it's not just because you're gay, if anyone posted them we'd be saying the same thing, pictures like that make people uncomfortable, peoplae arent here to see PDA's.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't hate you...


----------



## Numner (Feb 18, 2010)

This thread is liek

VERY KINKY


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't anymore! BECAUSE YOU LEFT ME! HERE IN THE PIT OF DESPAIR WITH ONLY FIVE COOKIES AND A COKE!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 18, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOBODY SAID YOU COULD HAVE THOSE!! D:<


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already ate those.

(chew) (drink)


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't hate you. ololololol, i barely talk to you.

And I really doubt anyone hates you cuz theyre gaycist. Probably because you complain a bunch.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:X

*throws up*

...those weren't cookies... were they...?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 18, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you've got _me_ confused... XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_"My plan is working!"_

Oh, I'm sorry. Would you like me to explain?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 18, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so this is some sort of _plan_, is it? XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Itis itis.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 18, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## Craziness (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm surprised that this hasn't been very....flamy. 
On topic, I only know of one time where you weren't to blame, in my opinion. I believe it was the bacon=orgasm thread, where I believe you said one thing in an joking internet tone, and it eventually escalated into a fight. 

My memory stinks, so I'm not very detailed in my descriptions.>_>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hell is going on here? XD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2010)

Craziness said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that this hasn't been very....flamy.
> On topic, I only know of one time where you weren't to blame, in my opinion. I believe it was the bacon=orgasm thread, where I believe you said one thing in an joking internet tone, and it eventually escalated into a fight.
> 
> My memory stinks, so I'm not very detailed in my descriptions.>_>


Since when does the internet have tone?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 18, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T KNOW! =D XD


----------



## Numner (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW ARE YOU USING TWO EMOTICONS.

HOW AM I USING PERIODS INSTEAD OF QUESTION MARKS, I AM NO COFFEEBEAN.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 18, 2010)

I think this thread has gotten about as crazy as Andrew was last night. XD


EDIT: ...Yeah, that wasn't meant in a dirty way at all, just so you all know and don't take it that way (as I'm sure some of you would have)... XD Seriously, it was like he was high on some very potent drug. XD


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I think this thread has gotten about as crazy as Andrew was last night. XD
> 
> 
> EDIT: ...Yeah, that wasn't meant in a dirty way at all, just so you all know and don't take it that way (as I'm sure some of you would have)... XD Seriously, it was like he was high on some very potent drug. XD


Ruh roh.


----------



## Numner (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I think this thread has gotten about as crazy as Andrew was last night. XD
> 
> 
> EDIT: ...Yeah, that wasn't meant in a dirty way at all, just so you all know and don't take it that way (as I'm sure some of you would have)... XD Seriously, it was like he was high on some very potent drug. XD


You didn't give me enough time to be perverted ):


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 18, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I caught myself that time. XD

Andrew, you need to post a video of you making that inhuman screeching noise. XD


----------



## Craziness (Feb 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Craziness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More specifically, he put "XD" at the end of it. So "internet-smiley-assumption"...


----------

